# bbq ham roast



## irish fan (Jul 2, 2006)

Any one out there in BBQ land that can give me some advice on what is called a pork ham roast and how to cook it I would be grateful. I recently bought half a pig and had it butchered but told them not to smoke the meat. I have a nice cooker with a fire box and would like to BBQ it. Should I just cook it like it is a shoulder low and slow and lots of beer. Happy 4th of July especially all you veterens...


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome Irish,

If you go to the Pork forums there are several threads about smoking fresh ham.

If you don't find what you are looking for just post a ? and everyone will go out of their way to help you find an answer.

Also TulsaJeff offers the 5 day Smoking Basics e course which is a great place to learn any basic skills to help make your smoking a success.

Good luck. :D


----------



## jlloyd99 (Jul 2, 2006)

Howdy Irish.  Great to have you here.  Unfortunaly I'm don't know much about smoking hams so I'll leave that question to someone more knowlagable on that topic.  Looking forward to hearing from you in future posts.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 3, 2006)

Greetings Irish,
     Smoke the ham just as you would a pork butt or shoulder. Follow several threads on this fourm and you can't go wrong. Use the search block at the bottom and you'll be enjoying some fine Q. Basically, you need to slather the ham in ball park mustard (this assumes you have removed the skin and excess fat). Apply your favorite rub and put it into the smoker. I like hickory smoke but others also work. Smoke the ham until the internal temp is in the 180* to 190* range and then pull it out and wrap it in tin foil and let it rest for about 30 minutes. Then pull the pork into pieces.  By the way, some people like to spritz the ham with apple juice while it is smoking at about thirty minute intervals. This is OK but it also slows the the cooking process. 

Another note..... truly fresh ham is a pinkish color and when cooked it's almost white in color. No chemicals ..... only smoke and it's wonderful!!! Serve your favorite sauce on the side and enjoy.


----------

